# Adding mid PTO to 3320



## snohobigdad (May 2, 2013)

I am going to buy a 3320 probably used as the new prices are really tough to swallow. 

And here is my request;

I would like every piece of information that 
everyone / anyone has in HOW to add a mid-PTO. I know that the JD configurator indicates cab models and I have already debunked it. The only REAL requirement is eHydro. 

I know I can buy the mid PTO kit for about $670. If someone has a line on a better price, that includes shipping to Washington State, that's good information too. I am not fussing the price of the kit. 

I am looking for the hidden costs, such as other parts that are required so that can successfully use a 72" 7 Iron auto comment mid-mount mower. 

I am also very interested in talking to anyone who has actually done the physical labor of adding the mid-PTO. This includes if there is heavy lifting required. 

So, this is a request for information, not about whether I should or shouldn't buy a 3320 and add mid PTO. 

You guys are very gifted as your experiences have been paid for with you sweat, time and money. So I respect and want to learn from what you have lived because if who you are. Tractor guys / gals (like my soon to be wife)

Thanks and have an awesome day!

Jim


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

Haven't been on the forum for a while and found your post with no replies. If you haven't made the mod yet, don't be afraid of it. I added a mid-pto to my 4410. Directions were straight-forward. Takes moderate mechanical skills.


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

Read back over your post. I had to remove a rear wheel and fender. That required some lifting. I used an engine lift, I think. I'm also using a 72" mower. Since it's wider than the tractor, it can cause issues if you have uneven ground. But it sure can cut a lot of grass fast! My mower required a model specific mounting kit. Don't know about your tractor/mower combo. Dealer can tell you though.


----------

